

Google is rolling out or testing an update to the google interface. - japetheape
http://pixelscraper.posterous.com/google-is-rolling-out-or-testing-an-update-to-0

======
BoppreH
That has actually been around for a couple of weeks at least.

I have noticed computers "getting" this new interface at random, but I still
don't know when it's updated.

Still waiting for my turn, though.

~~~
smokestack
About 5 or 6 weeks for me.

------
guy231
This just took effect for me and I hate it. Is there a way to opt out? I
haven't been able to find one.

------
ColemanF
Google is making good-looking stuff lately. The YouTube update, Chrome, and
now this.

------
drivebyacct
I've had this since the beginning of the year in Chrome/Win7, a few months
Firefox/Ubuntu and yet I don't have it in my main browser Chromium/Ubuntu.

Oh well, certainly not new though.

